# Im not very sure whats going on here...



## bocho21 (21 d ago)

So i have albino corn snake for 6 years now and all was fine till he refused to eat 16 days ago, i thought he was jsut not hungry. thne he got all grey-ish (starting to shed) so i left him alone , after 5 days he shedded normaly without any problems , so i tried feeding him again , no result. Trie different approuch and different food , again no result. I got worried af, started checking him for any sighns of troble, he seems all fine ecept a lump / bump or ik what is called in the tale some call it saussage but or whatever, but its not as big as on the pictures i saw on the interent , all said it was some kind of constipation but he popped a few hours ago (poop seemed fine)... Tommorow i will probably see a vet if theres an available hour , just wanted to get an opinion (he never skipped a meal befere, only whe he is shedding).


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

bocho21 said:


> So i have albino corn snake for 6 years now and all was fine till he refused to eat 16 days ago, i thought he was jsut not hungry. thne he got all grey-ish (starting to shed) so i left him alone , after 5 days he shedded normaly without any problems , so i tried feeding him again , no result. Trie different approuch and different food , again no result. I got worried af, started checking him for any sighns of troble, he seems all fine ecept a lump / bump or ik what is called in the tale some call it saussage but or whatever, but its not as big as on the pictures i saw on the interent , all said it was some kind of constipation but he popped a few hours ago (poop seemed fine)... Tommorow i will probably see a vet if theres an available hour , just wanted to get an opinion (he never skipped a meal befere, only whe he is shedding).


I have a corn snake ( thought to be male ) that stops eating every year around now for a few months …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

bocho21 said:


> (he never skipped a meal befere, only whe he is shedding).


They aren't machines... like any other living thing they will occasionally loose their appetite for a host of reasons...just because it missed 1 feed you start worrying and seek the vets assistance... I'm sure they will say the snake is fine.


----------

